# mixing pollens



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering what would happen if I mix two different kinds of pollen in one jar and then use it to pollinate?  Would it get phenotypes from both pollens or would it just choose one?  I know it would be very unstable if it worked but I just wanna  do some fun experiments.  I have pollen from white widow and my mental floss pollen is almost ready and i will be pollenating a white rhino.


----------



## Brouli (May 20, 2008)

u would get retarted plant    i did that before i start thinking seruisly about my new strain but  bud was good not perfect but good , u will never get the same plant twice mostly which ever is stronger  i ur case  i bet wil bee WW


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

you would get the genes from both male plants. LOL and you already know you would be confused. Doing a journal on it? I would watch


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> you would get the genes from both male plants. LOL and you already know you would be confused. Doing a journal on it? I would watch



Thats what I was hoping for.  I think i will do a journal but it will be about two months before I will have the seeds and then I gotta let the seeds sit for another month.  So you might see a grow journal in three months on something called White mental rhino.   Im just curious to see what the final outcome will be.  Hopefully no retards.


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thats what I was hoping for.  I think i will do a journal but it will be about two months before I will have the seeds and then I gotta let the seeds sit for another month.  So you might see a grow journal in three months on something called White mental rhino.   Im just curious to see what the final outcome will be.  Hopefully no retards.



There are always mutants LOL. You'll have fun, but you are right it takes a while. Years to sabilize a strain and that's if it goes almost perfect.


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

Yeah I will never get a stable strain.  I guess im just bored and looking to mix things up a little bit.


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

F1s are pretty "stable", they are usually pretty uniform, the next generation (f2) would bring out the gene pool. It can be fun, especially to go hunting for a mom. To get an f1 though the crossed strains should be pretty stable. What kind of pollen do you have?


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

i have pollen from a white widow.  not sure what seedbank it came from.  
I have a male mental floss from Chimera and the pollen will be ready in a week or two. 
and then i have a female white rhino from nirvana that i will pollinate.

All good strains.


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

All good strains but I wouldn't do it. Why ruin a good crop of seeds? Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> All good strains but I wouldn't do it. Why ruin a good crop of seeds? Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.





I need to start making my own seeds cause I cant really afford to be buying seeds all the time.   I do clone but I like growing a new strain every grow.  If I find a strain I really like I will clone and just grow that but I havent found it yet.  I bought one Blueberry clone last year but didnt take any clones from it and it ended up being the best stuff ive ever seen.  Im thinking it was probably DJ Shorts but I havent seen the guy I got it from since.   


Why do you say it would be ruined?

maybe i will just stick to crossing two strains and not three but i kinda want to see for myself what will happen.


----------



## JohninWI (May 20, 2008)

My concern with "mixing pollen" is that you are not actually mixing the genetics of the pollen.  For example, if you mixed them 50/50, and then pollinated your mother, you would end up with a 50/50 distribution of offspring.   I think an easier and better way, if you did want those two father's genes, would be to pollinate one set of flowers with one, one with the other.  Then you'd know "I have AxB and CxB...."

I'm planning a similar project with BC Mango and Northern LightsxHaze.  I want to make a Mango motherxNLH father, and a NLHmotherxMango mother.  Then cross those two offspring to get a true representation of the genetics of both.  Including any sex-linked traits that I have been unable to find good info on.

Let us know what you come up with.  I think it would be a fun and fascinating project.  How _bad_ could it turn out?  I suspect even a "failure" could be a beauty of a plant--not knowing exactly what the breed is wouldn't really bother me a bit.


----------



## JohninWI (May 20, 2008)

want to make a Mango motherxNLH father, and a NLHmotherxMango mother. 

messed that up  mango motherxNLH father, and a NLH motherx Mango father.


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

so if i mix the pollens together and pollinate my female the offspring will be one or the other but not a mix of the three.  That seems to make sense.  Dogs can be impregnated by two different fathers but the puppies are not a three way hybrid.  I guess I never thought of it that way.  So basically if i do it i will only be creating a mess that i dont know what is what.


----------



## JohninWI (May 20, 2008)

Right--it's exactly the same deal as with dogs.  One egg + one sperm=one puppy.  

You would be able to mix all three of the gene sets from the mother and 2 fathers, but not in one generation.

Anyway, keep me posted.  I'm actually quite excited about my own little genetics experiment.

I would like to try something along the lines of your project, except with one of those "grab bags" you can get from a seed bank.  Throw 10 or 15 sets in the blender, see what floats to the top....


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

I think ill cross the mental and the white rhino and then well see what happens after that.


----------



## JohninWI (May 21, 2008)

hey, that would be as good a starting place as any.  And if you still want to mix the genetics, you could breed the daughters from that cross with the White Widow pollen you said you have.  

If I remember it right, in that case you would end up with a 25% contribution from the  Rhino and the Menal, and 50% from the WW.  

VERY roughly thinking, you would want to decide which father you would want to have more of a contribution in the final offspring.  Decide that, and use it in the second cross.

But it's 2am locally, and it's all a little mind-bending.

good luck.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## maineharvest (May 22, 2008)

After all this I just had to kill my male mental floss.  I just have too many plants indoors so i had to empty one closet and move them outdoors to make room for my 20 mental clones.  My male was outside but I cant take the chance of it pollinating all the ones that i just moved outdoors from my closet.  I got four or five, what looked to be mature sacs so hopefully that will be enough for me to produce a few seeds.


----------



## Sin inc (May 22, 2008)

hey guys i mix 2 two males from marijuana indoor mix with my hybrid bag seed to see if i could get some good geans in the mix. i have about 10 babys from that mix. started two weeks ago so all but two look the same . plus its fun to see some you made come to life. i would say go a head and have some fun you never know what you will get. some of the best strains where made while try to make something else.


----------



## JohninWI (May 22, 2008)

I'm with you guys.  You might try and freeze the pollen for a later experiment?  It should keep for several months, I would think.  

I did breed a lot of veggies, and I'll tell you, if you are at all serious, keep very good records!  It always amazed me how quickly I forgot what got crossed with what.  Or even what I was trying to do in the first place.

Anyway, I know the guy who developed the local "must have" called "Bo Diggity".  And it actually started off in the 60s, breeding a bean from here with a bean from over there.  The genetics involved are crazy--from Alaska, Hawaii, Mexico....  That and 40 years labor of love, and he's developed a fine strain.


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 15, 2008)

Do what JohnWI said.  Pollenate separate branches and label them.  You might not like one cross and prefer the other.  When deciding what to grow, you will have a 50/50 chance of picking the right seed then another 50/50 chance for a female out of what is left.  Dont decrease your odds for a preferred female.  You may find out you like them both and want to then cross breed them.  You will end up with a ACBB plant (using the example above).  Hybrid vigor may come into play with your crosses which could result in the next great strain.


----------



## JohninWI (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Fish.  

I'm feeling like I'm in a little over my head with breeding.  But I need to remember the number one thing---It's supposed to be FUN, not a mind bending excersise in genetics. Second guessing everything, and about 2 weeks ago, having to move my entire operation upstairs because my basement flooded like 2'!  
 Like I said before, how bad could a breeding "failure" be?


----------

